# Early Crappie



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Guys, I got out Friday to try some fishing. First couple of hours I wasted at a spillway trying for some eyes. The water level was going down and the sun came out. You guys know what that means most of the time. Not many, or worst case, get skunked. Well I came up zero! Then I got my Crappie stuff and went to the lake above the dam. I never caught Crappie this early. I tried several combos that didn't get anything. I kept feeling what felt like a nibble or small hit. I became convinced they were sluggish and slow, so I put on a new Crappie lure, and slowed wayyyyyy downnn! I let it sink to a count of twenty when I cast it. finally I started getting bit. They didn't fight as much as they do in the later spring, but I had a blast, and caught quite a few.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

nice.....what type of crappie lure were you using???


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Got into some nice crappie to, fishing super slow using small jigs, had a few over 12 inches.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Been catching crappie all winter, yes you have to change tactics but they will bite all winter if you can get to them


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

The Crappies I caught were 10 to 12 twelve in. Only got one smaller. The bait I used was similar to a tube. It did'nt have much movement to it like twister tail does, it just went straight like a tube. Hope that helps.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Fish Slayer said:


> The Crappies I caught were 10 to 12 twelve in. Only got one smaller. The bait I used was similar to a tube. It did'nt have much movement to it like twister tail does, it just went straight like a tube. Hope that helps.


did you catch these crappie at deer creek lake?


----------



## blackbeatty (Apr 3, 2012)

Caught my first fish ohio of the year just a tad over 14in on 3 in gulp minnow under a bobber.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## Sheehan (Mar 12, 2013)

Water was muddy today


----------



## Sheehan (Mar 12, 2013)

What lure was you using


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Went to alum today for a couple hours caught 30 or so....all small though...couldnt figure the big ones out

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Great slab....


----------

